# siliski



## molidaab (Oct 19, 2004)

JENNIFER SILISKI IS GOING TO JAIL.

The judge revolked her bond early this afternoon.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That's great! Is there an article on the internet yet about it?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

WOOO HOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





























How long!?
That is awesome news!!!
Good for him!!!
Can't wait to hear the evidence they had against her that said she was breeding again!!! The slime ball!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The Tennessean newspaper, The Tennessean, keeps up with the story. Since the court proceedings were today, it hasn't made the news yet. Here are two stories from the 8th and 12th of Feb. 


http://www.tennessean.com/local/archives/0...ent_ID=65569060

http://www.tennessean.com/local/archives/0...ent_ID=65372679


----------



## molidaab (Oct 19, 2004)

I just saw our local news, and it showed her cuffed to another inmate being escorted into the jail.
I'm not sure how long she will be in there, but the fact that she is finally there is enough for me.
The evidence they had were live puppies found by the probation officer when he did a house check. When asked where the puppies were now she told them she didn't know and that she and her family had gone to breakfast and church on sunday and someone went into their house and took ALL of the dogs and puppies.
Now they didn't take anything else, just the dogs.















For some reason the judge didn't believe her. Imagine that!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

this woman is super sick


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

The report I saw while ago had her saying she didn't have puppies, tha tshe had pictures of the incision where the dog had been spayed...







I missed the 5:00 report. Hope to catch it at 6! SICKO!!!!!!!!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I picked up a Maltese magazine yesterday at the pet store. I was very eager to sit down and learn from it. And then I noticed that one of the articles quoted Jennifer Siliski. I was very surprised. A few months ago, I would have had no idea who she even was but now I have no interest in a magazine that features her giving advice and telling of her experience with her "precious" malteses. The magazine was published in the fall of 1993. I am so tempted to return it to the store and say what the heck.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

She's so stinkin stupid! The judge said she was "cold and calculating."

She claimed that all of her dogs were stolen from her while she was at church! SHUTUP! She didn't even report it. She has 5-7 dogs that are all supposedly missing. 

She said that the judge was being bias. SHUT UP! He said no more breeding you SLOWFACE!

I was sooo happy to hear she's going to jail.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

HEY MOLIDAAB--Are you one of the many people who adopted her babies? I was just wondering if any of you guys plan on having a maltese meet-up in Nashville. I cannot believe we haven't had one yet since Nashville definitely has TONS of maltese!!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

YES














I hope they keep her a VERY long time









Maybe it will send out a message......................


----------



## molidaab (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 15 2005, 11:21 PM
> *HEY MOLIDAAB--Are you one of the many people who adopted her babies?  I was just wondering if any of you guys plan on having a maltese meet-up in Nashville.  I cannot believe we haven't had one yet since Nashville definitely has TONS of maltese!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35781*


[/QUOTE]

yes, i adopted two of her dogs. We had an anniversary party on january 22nd of this year. It was one year to the day of the raid on her house. i wish you could have seen all of our puppies just bouncing around. I stood and looked at all of them and remembered having to try to get these little ones out of the corners in the back of their cages. It is absolutely awesome.
You're right.......Nashville now has over 200 more maltese running around and would be a great place for a maltese meet-up.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Adopting a rescued Maltese is the best, isn't it? The situation my Lady came from was no where near as bad as the one that Siliski's dogs were in, but it is still amazing to see the transformation in these little guys, how they flourish with love and kindness. Lady has a ton of health issues, but I still would probably adopt a rescue again. They are so special.

Did you take any pictures at the party? I would love to see them!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Molidaab, I am new to the world of maltese so I was just catching up on this whole Jennifer Siliski news story the other night. Were you one of the volunteers that came to get the dogs? Did you go through the fear when the judge wanted to auction them out from their new families? I'm just fascincated by all the good that came out of this horrific situation. So many people gave supplies, the volunteers were amazing and most importantly, all these little maltese are living life the way it was meant for them.

Kudos to you. I'd love to hear your story.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here is the story from the Tennessean. Click on the link to read more.... Since it's copyrighted I didn't feel comfortable posting the article:

"Siliski jailed after judge revokes bail 

Former dog breeder could stay until appeal is settled

FRANKLIN — Former dog breeder Jennifer Siliski, who was convicted of animal cruelty last year, will spend at least 10 days in jail for violating a court order that she never breed animals again." For More: Siliski Update


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

10 days in jail??????

Throw away the key!

And no Camp Cupcake, please!


----------



## molidaab (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Feb 16 2005, 12:01 PM
> *Molidaab,  I am new to the world of maltese so I was just catching up on this whole Jennifer Siliski news story the other night.  Were you one of the volunteers that came to get the dogs?  Did you go through the fear when the judge wanted to auction them out from their new families?  I'm just fascincated by all the good that came out of this horrific situation.  So many people gave supplies, the volunteers were amazing and most importantly, all these little maltese are living life the way it was meant for them.
> 
> Kudos to you.  I'd love to hear your story.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35859*


[/QUOTE]


yes, i was one of the volunteers that was there from the beginning.
when the judge ordered the dogs auctioned off, we sat there for a minute without a sound, and then we all lost it. We couldn't believe what he had just done. the press wanted to talk to all of us, and all we could do was cry. you ever heard anyone say that once they got over the shock, they got mad? well that's what happened to all of us. We had meetings, etc. to come up with a plan. Thankfully, one of the people working with us was a commissioner, and the d.a.'s office was fighting for us too. Finally the state and our county commissioners forgave siliski's fines and the auction was cancelled. this only happened a few days before we were return our dogs. they were going to have to be returned 3 days before the auction. We were going to camp outside the building where they were to be housed so they would know we hadn't abandoned them.
I have to say that emotionally, this has been absolutely horrible. We just knew that siliski would have her breeder friends there to bid and they would have outbid us on everyone of them. They were determined to do that.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Feb 16 2005, 12:13 PM
> *Here is the story from the Tennessean. Click on the link to read more....  Since it's copyrighted I didn't feel comfortable posting the article:
> 
> "Siliski jailed after judge revokes bail
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I wish they would get the story straight!!! Last night in one news report it said her original jail sentence was 11 months, and that she could spend up to that amount of time in jail until all of her appeals were heard!!!!! Now they are saying 10 days?!


----------



## molidaab (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Feb 16 2005, 11:54 AM
> *Adopting a rescued Maltese is the best, isn't it? The situation my Lady came from was no where near as bad as the one that Siliski's dogs were in, but it is still amazing to see the transformation in these little guys, how they flourish with love and kindness. Lady has a ton of health issues, but I still would probably adopt a  rescue again. They are so special.
> 
> Did you take any pictures at the party? I would love to see them!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35857*


[/QUOTE]


I had never been involved with any kind of rescue, etc. before this started. The only reason i did this was because i was out of work and the night they showed it on t.v. i noticed that the animal control officers looked worn out. I went over to the shelter and told them i would be glad to help if needed and after walking into our room and seeing all the poor dogs, i cried, and then got mad that anyone could do animals this way. This has changed my life. I will never go buy that precious puppy again.......I will, from now on have a rescue. They are the best! sure, you have things that you have to work through, but in the end, when you look into those little eyes that say thank you for saving me, it just makes everything worth while.
Sorry........I just can't help getting sappy over these babies. -_-


----------



## molidaab (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Feb 16 2005, 01:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wish they would get the story straight!!! Last night in one news report it said her original jail sentence was 11 months, and that she could spend up to that amount of time in jail until all of her appeals were heard!!!!! Now they are saying 10 days?!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35875
[/B][/QUOTE]


Her sentence was 11/29 with 10 days actually served in jail. She has filed an appeal on her conviction. She can stay in jail until the appeals court hears her motion and makes a decision. Her lawyer is going to file an appeal to try to keep her from staying in any longer than her original sentence of ten days.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Her story is just SUCH bull!!!! IF she really THOUGHT that her dog had been spayed when it had not...then that is a TRUE indication that she REALLY had TOO MANY to keep track of!!! I truly think she is







! It does not surprise me that she was caught with pups...it just surprised me that it was so soon!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Molidaab, it is so good to hear from you and hear first-hand how these precious babies are doing after being rescued from that sub-human Siliski.

You know, we'd love to see any pictures you may have of your baby.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by molidaab_@Feb 16 2005, 09:23 AM
> *yes, i adopted two of her dogs. We had an anniversary party on january 22nd of this year. It was one year to the day of the raid on her house. i wish you could have seen all of our puppies just bouncing around. I stood and looked at all of them and remembered having to try to get these little ones out of the corners in the back of their cages. It is absolutely awesome.
> You're right.......Nashville now has over 200 more maltese running around and would be a great place for a maltese meet-up.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35838*


[/QUOTE]

OH MY GOODNESS! I wish that you would have announced it on SM. I would have loved to see that! You guys going to have another one? LOL


----------



## molidaab (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Feb 16 2005, 02:51 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOODNESS! I wish that you would have announced it on SM. I would have loved to see that! You guys going to have another one? LOL
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35902
[/B][/QUOTE]

We (volunteers) have become like family. Of course we haven't had to worry about seeing each other because even with all of the dogs and cats adopted, we have had court to keep us together. I don't think we will be able to go too long without seeing each other some how. In the spring we are going to have a microchip clinic probably somewhere in nashville to benefit our People for Animals organization. Then this summer we are going to meet at the local dog park and see each other and let the babies play. I'm sure we will come up with something after that. 
i actually have no way of posting pictures, but i will try to have someone post some for me.


----------



## molidaab (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins_@Feb 17 2005, 11:07 PM
> *Hard to believe a whole year has gone by already and the SLIME is still not put behind bars forever!
> 
> I can imagine the happiness that surrounds all the volunteers when you get together for play groups just watching how happy and free all the little malts are.  I am sure it is a very emotional time.  All the dogs and cats are so blessed that there are angels like you that took them under your wings.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It came out in court the other day that she was still helping people with their dogs. one of the caretakers said people would show up at night and she would take a siringe and hold the dog upside down and go downstairs.
I am telling you now that she will never stop. She thinks she has done nothing wrong.
One of our local stations interviewed her from jail last night. She thinks that the D.A. and the judge are biased against her because she slandered them on her sick website. Tonight they are going to the second part of her interview.....they say she will discuss her future. One good thing they did say after the interview was that she is in solitary confinement.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

molidaab--Can you let us know when the next meetup is for you guys? And also are non-siliski maltese able to join the fun  ? LOL.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I just don't understand the thinking on the part of the people who are still taking their dogs to her. Why would you do something like that? It's like asking Charles Manson to babysit your child. I just don't get it.


----------



## molidaab (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Feb 18 2005, 11:34 AM
> *molidaab--Can you let us know when the next meetup is for you guys?  And also are non-siliski maltese able to join the fun  ? LOL.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36206*


[/QUOTE]


The way i look at it, the more the merrier. I'll let you know the next big event.


----------

